# Shorts help



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

I am going to be terrible honest, I need some help. My wonderful but non athletic wife has decided (been talked into) going tandem riding with me on a rails to trails in about a month. To keep up her enthusiasm we online shopped for a jersey and a padded MTB short set (she does not like skorts) from Team Estrogen. The jersey came and she is content with the fit, but the problem is with the shorts.
My wife has the classic "apple" figure (I really hope no one is offended). The shorts are slightly large around the waist, but the liner is HUGE. We ordered a 2X bottom according to the waist chart, but my wifes legs are quite possible a medium. She can fit a balled fist into the spandex legs. Does any one have advice for some better fitting shorts? Please. Her enjoyment of the trip is paramount. 

Thank you, Fox.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there a bike shop in your area where she can try stuff on? 

I was going to recommend Shebeest for a good quality chamois but I'm not sure if they can accommodate her sizing. It might be a good idea to contact some manufacturers and ask.

The other thing is that as she rides with you to train for Rails to Trails she might lose some inches around her waist and find that she will fit into a smaller sized short that will fit her legs better. Would it be possible for her to ride with the shorts you got for her at least for now? Or are they just too ill fitting?


----------



## Raquel Rides (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah bike shop ladies stuff is so much more varied than guys in terms of fitting
LBS should be able to get her geared up better than guessing from online retailers


----------



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. We have reordered two shorts in declining sizes to try out, as we figure there is only one return charge; why not? There is no cycling shop near us. Due to being two working parents on conflicting schedules to get together requires one of us to take time off of work. SO... Wish us luck. And Raquel, I learned long ago that womens' sizing on ANYTHING is possibly the most confusing and downright untruthful thing to use as a guide line.  

I think she likes how she looks in a jersey thought. :thumbsup: 

Fox


----------

